# Best In Quebec?



## GoinBig (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in Ontario and I'm planning to go to Quebec for a week long trip with a bunch of friends, I believe Mt. St Anne is the best but I'm not really sure, and P.S Is it worth it to spend an extra $400 on plane tickets for a week in Whistler??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Skip the resorts, get some snowshoes or a splitboard and hit up the Chic Chocs. There is a sweet mountain lodge there, fully catered.

Otherwise, go to Whistler...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if Mount Tremblant in Quebec is any good. I'm an Alberta boy and blessed by the Rockies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Bro!

I also live in Ontario and I did a tour in 2004 across north america. I was in shock when I saw Whistler... then a week later I was in St Anne. There is no comparison GO2WHISTLER first!! Then Skip St Anne and go to the Massif. The Massif is like Grouse Mountain in vancouver (Great Steaks @that resort lol) but you have the St Lawrence to look at while you board vs seeing all of Vancouver while you hit a couple of good jibs on the way down. 

Hope this helps!

Peace


----------

